# Something fun if you get a chance...



## TheOriginalName (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey people...

Just wanted to share something that i did this weekend that i recon was a good bit of fun......

I picked up the entire set of "Karate Kid" for about half the price of a dvd. 

Now if you can get past the really really bad 80s fashion (thank god that i'm young enough not to remember all that...) i recon it's a bit of a blast for a watch. 

As a newby i found it really cool that i could see moves that i now know how to do being used.... sort of gave me a warm fuzzy feeling.

Anyway - if you get a chance have a watch....it should bring a smile to your face....or at least a cringe!!

Have a top one all


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> Hey people...
> 
> Just wanted to share something that i did this weekend that i recon was a good bit of fun......
> 
> ...


 

I totally agree all the Karate kids movies bring a tear of jpy when me and the famoly watches it together.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 14, 2007)

If I can find a boxed set of them all I am definately going to get them so that my little guy's can watch them.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If I can find a boxed set of them all I am definately going to get them so that my little guy's can watch them.


 
I believe they have it though amazon Brian check that out.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes amazon has the box set at least thats where I got mine.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 14, 2007)

My daughter enjoyed them....my son not so much.  But he loved my old classic collection of Big Trouble in Little China and the Last Dragon.  Some of the humor in Last Dragon isn't really appropriate fot a 7 year old, but most of it went over his head and I was able to avoid most of the issue, except that he called me a "jive turkey".


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2007)

Boomer said:


> My daughter enjoyed them....my son not so much.  But he loved my old classic collection of Big Trouble in Little China and the Last Dragon.  Some of the humor in Last Dragon isn't really appropriate fot a 7 year old, but most of it went over his head and I was able to avoid most of the issue, except that he called me a "jive turkey".


Well so you don't feel bad... Jive Turkey. 

There now your son isn't the only one!


----------



## chinto (Jul 16, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> Hey people...
> 
> Just wanted to share something that i did this weekend that i recon was a good bit of fun......
> 
> ...


 

hell we have shown the Karate kid movies  I and II to the class in the dojo.  but then they used basicly our system in the movie..


----------



## chinto (Aug 7, 2007)

but they are a lot of fun to watch really.. and do carry some real messages that some people seem to have missed .. such as curtisy and that martial arts are not for "just wanted to mess with him" kind of stupidity that can be a problem with some people.


----------

